

My Github Résumé: Résumé generated from github information - shawndumas
http://resume.github.com/

======
mman
It seems a little noisy, but it does filter out forks and the dates are nice.
Is the user language percentage also a new creation here?

------
shawndumas
source: <https://github.com/TrevorBurnham/resume.github.com>

------
sktrdie
Really awesome! Thanks!

------
dpio
this is a cool idea.

------
jsavimbi
Very cool, I enjoyed that.

